# KK's Preliminary OFA results are in!!



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

She is OFA Preliminary GOOD hips, NORMAL elbows.

:rockon: :clap2:

Yep, doing the happy dance around here.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Great news!!!!!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

that's great news!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Yeeeeaaaa!!!......................great news!............someone's breeding correctly!


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Glad to hear it!


----------

